# Gourami and Rosy Barb



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Having a little bit of conflict between my Gourami and Barb. The barb can be a little temperamental but it's actually the gourami that is chasing the barb. I'm finding this strange because gourami's are normally peaceful compared to a barb. 

Also, as a side note, my barb is frantically darting from one side of the tank to the other. She will spend most of her day doing this! Any ideas why?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Because you have only one. Barbs are schooling fish that freak out if they don't have several of their own kind to swim with, and they'll go nuts looking for some, which we see as frantic darting.

Gouramis have individual personalities, but every now and then you'll find one like yours that likes to kick another fish while he's down.


----------

